# First Perdido bass of 2011



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

I had a buddy down from Atlanta Friday and we hit the river midmorning and came back just after lunch with ZERO bass. We started out fishing the areas i caught fish on last summer with no luck. then we went to some shallower banks and lakes off the river thinking the fish might be moving up there to shallower water. NOTHING. We wanted to go to the sausage fest so we came back early. I really wasnt happy goin home without catching a bass, i havent been skunked on that river in a long time. 

So i decided to go back with my fiance' today to just mess around and try to figure out where these fish are hiding. i found a lake off the main river that i havent ever fished and started watching the depth finder. I could see the bottom at the front of the lake and there were NO BEDS. so i worked the bank all the way to the back of the pond and was kind of surprised to see it was 20 feet deep and there was a tiny feeder creek. it took 3 passes with 3 different baits, 3 different depths back there but i finally found a fish on a deep running crank bait. i just new that area had a fish and didnt give up.lol 

we did some more running around and caught a couple more bass on some millfoil that was holding bait fish but nothing worth taking a pic of. im excited to get back out again soon!
Sorry for the long post but it was the first fishing trip of the year so i had to post about it!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 

Very Nice. Great Report as well. 

The weather has been incredible. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

How big is that bass roughly? also what do you mean beds on the fish finder? Whats a bed look like on a fish finder? Ive seen then in the water just a cleared away spot along the bank, but not fisher finder. Hope I didnt miss something here. Did watermelon red work any? Beautiful looking bass:thumbsup:


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice, a lot better than I did today. I can't ever catch em in rivers on cranks.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Sculls you are the man...

KsB


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

tips n tails said:


> How big is that bass roughly? also what do you mean beds on the fish finder? Whats a bed look like on a fish finder? Ive seen then in the water just a cleared away spot along the bank, but not fisher finder. Hope I didnt miss something here. Did watermelon red work any? Beautiful looking bass:thumbsup:


Nah man, not beds on the fish finder. i was watchin the depth finder to see how deep the water was i was fishing. luckily i didnt run wide open into the pond cause it was like 2 ft deep at the near point but dropped to 20 at the far end! i looked for beds(with my eyes.lol) on the shallow part of the pond. i actually missed another couple smaller bass on a twitch bait on the shady side of the pond. i watched one that was about a pound inhale it and spit it out in one motion! had NO bites on the sunny side of any bank i fished today. water temp is running 62-65 just about everywhere i went.

i didnt use any plastic worms today. i used to exclusively use plastic worms but i found a few baits that work really well and i can cover alot more water, alot faster, to try to locate some fish. thats what i was tryin to do today. ill keep it in mind though thanks.

now im gonna go fling a few arrows with the Z7 cause im gonna go try to stick a hog in the morning before work tomorrow night:thumbup:


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice fish brotha im gonna try to go to Perdido this week, did you fish the lake just south of the Seminole Landing? Theres like a couple markers out on the river and a little slew runnin back to about a 5 acre pond. Is that where u were?


----------



## bienville47 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice fish son!


----------

